# Single gun safe



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw where Academy had those single gun safe/holders with the finger print entry system for $99. Does anyone use one? How do you like it? Thinking about getting a couple of them, you know, one for the bedroom, one for the living room. Safety, Punkin, safety!


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Have one, screwed it to stud in back and shelf in the bottom, works fine. Very easy to use. Like the idea of the key for backup in case the batery dies.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks helo!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Guy in bed....intruder please wait a sec while I get my gun out of my safe...
Intruder.....bang bang,guy in bed waiting on safe is dead....

Intruder in my house... bang bang bye bye bad guy,no waiting.One is in reach of just about anywhere in the house. Just something to think about.

And if ya kids dont know how to use one and what its for then its your fault if something was to happen.Teach them early.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*safe*

I purchased a magnetic gunholder/padded from cheaper than dirt holds four adjusr to length use on truck .helps organise . maxfold


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Max. I was on that site earlier. I will look into that.
Thanks Drifter, everyone has to supply and live with their own level of safety and the results. I wish you well.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Your welcome,its just my 2 cents. A buddy has/had one of those finger print safes and I helped install it,and knew where his spare key was,well to mess with him some I put a water gun in place of his Kimber one day,and that night I came back over and scared the crap outta him.If I had been a real bad guy he would be gone.Now he keeps it laying on the night stand.After he cleaned his boxers he was POed but got the reason behind what I did.Just food for thought.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I think its the law in florida to have all guns locked. have the safe I bought from mikes holds two handguns and other small item have a larger safe for long guns and other items.
floorguy


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

floorguy said:


> I think its the law in florida to have all guns locked. have the safe I bought from mikes holds two handguns and other small item have a larger safe for long guns and other items.
> floorguy



*UH NO, it is NOT!*

Common sense with kids and you have to do what you have to do. *Mine are all loaded, rd in the chamber and in every room of the house:thumbup:...no kids.*


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

@Drifter, that is funny stuff. I bet he had enough adrenaline flowing to keep him up a couple of days. A while back someone just knocked on my door at 3:00 AM, good guy, just needed some gas. Once I got him taken care of, sleep was no longer on the agenda that night.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

To all the kids, no kids, I have a two year old granddaughter that is at my house a lot. She means the world to me. She is too young to learn what she needs to know about gun safety and too old to find one on her own. That is why I want to be safe.


----------



## rob85k5 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have one, works very well. You can have the gun in hand in 3-5 seconds. Endless combinations with 1 or 4 fingers at a time. Practice!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Florida - State law holds gun owners responsible if they leave a gun easily accessible to a child under 16 years old and the child uses the gun to injure or threaten someone. In addition, individual counties may strengthen their CAP law by requiring gun owners to lock up firearms when not under an adults control, in homes where children are present. Miami-Dade County and the City of South Miami have adopted such ordinances. 
not the law to lock up guns like I thought but not a bad idea would hate for someone to shoot me with my own gun but know plenty of people that have a gun in every corner I guess what ever makes you feel safer the main objective is to practice.


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the idea of it, maybe to bolt down in car, for the one I'm not wearing.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

cantonmentmike said:


> @Drifter, that is funny stuff. I bet he had enough adrenaline flowing to keep him up a couple of days. A while back someone just knocked on my door at 3:00 AM, good guy, just needed some gas. Once I got him taken care of, sleep was no longer on the agenda that night.


He is retired marine,and still holds a grudge when I mention a water gun..:whistling:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

bcp280z said:


> I like the idea of it, maybe to bolt down in car, for the one I'm not wearing.


Just a thought for bolting it down in a car,if the bolts are exposed to the out side use stainless steel carriage type with nylock nuts.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

floorguy said:


> I think its the law in florida to have all guns locked. have the safe I bought from mikes holds two handguns and other small item have a larger safe for long guns and other items.
> floorguy


????? :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Man, the guy who thinks he has to have a safe must be listening to someone from California...lol.. I am a Deputy and I stongly encourge gun safes for when your not at home because I have seen grown men nearly cry after coming home and finding their whole gun collection gone while the thugs in the hood are laughing about it...

Sam


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Need to listen to Sam, I think he works in the worst part of Pcalo, I know I worked it for over 12 years, talked to a lot of people after the fact. Helped one man get his guns back, I had seen the thugs put his guns in some bush near his house. The SO find a couple of them at the pawn shop with in 30 min. after taking things from his house. Thats how fast they work. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I do need a long gun safe! Tired of carrying my assault gun as my carry weapon...LOL


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Wow*



drifterfisher said:


> Your welcome,its just my 2 cents. A buddy has/had one of those finger print safes and I helped install it,and knew where his spare key was,well to mess with him some I put a water gun in place of his Kimber one day,and that night I came back over and scared the crap outta him.If I had been a real bad guy he would be gone.Now he keeps it laying on the night stand.After he cleaned his boxers he was POed but got the reason behind what I did.Just food for thought.


What would you have done if he happened to have another under his pillow that night?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

POOR judgment on both parties, Any time some one else handes my house gun, I check it, second he could have had an other gun as you said, I keep more then one around. not a good lesson. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

When seconds count, the cops are only minutes away!


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

cantonmentmike said:


> I saw where Academy had those single gun safe/holders with the finger print entry system for $99. Does anyone use one? How do you like it? Thinking about getting a couple of them, you know, one for the bedroom, one for the living room. Safety, Punkin, safety!


 If you have kids I see the concern about having your gun safely locked away! I have a 4 year old, and my girlfriend has a 15+17 year old (don't trust them at all) So most of my guns are locked away.
However I agree with most when they say that it takes too long to get the gun out. If there is a night invasion in your home you don't need to be wasting time getting a gun out of a safe, truthfully. 
You'll be too bust removing the eye boogers, shaking the grogginess, and regaining feeling in your hands!!! I personally took my 4 year old out to show him what happens when you touch a gun! It was so damn loud it scared him half to death. The purpose was for him to understand that they are "daddy's things".
I mainly have a safe to safeguard the firearms from the older kids and potential breakins when im not home. The smaller safes I feel are a waste. I have a holster mounted to the back of a nightstand. No one can see it or knows its there (but the PFF now ) Makes it easy to get to, no restrictions!
Good luck with your decision. Just remind yourself why you have the firearm, and maybe think of how long it will take to get it out in the event of an intruder.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> Your welcome,its just my 2 cents. A buddy has/had one of those finger print safes and I helped install it,and knew where his spare key was,well to mess with him some I put a water gun in place of his Kimber one day,and that night I came back over and scared the crap outta him.If I had been a real bad guy he would be gone.Now he keeps it laying on the night stand.After he cleaned his boxers he was POed but got the reason behind what I did.Just food for thought.


Man you lucky he did not have another real gun somewhere else. :whistling:

I agree Gun stays loaded next to the bed and the wife has the shotgun on the other side loaded...

BUT there are no little ones in this house... Unless you count the cats.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have one of these. I do not want my kid getting a hold of it even though I do not think she would go anywhere near it. I keep it on me until it time for bed. I put it in the gunvault safe. I have practiced. It takes all of 2 seconds to have it ready. I feel as that extra 2 seconds is worth the security of knowing my daughter will not get a hold of it accidentally.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I totally agree Big B!


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*My home*

At my house i have a 7 & 4 years old. I keep all but 1 gun in a safe. The one out and loaded is a revolver so no safety or slide to deal with and also no jams as a posibillity. The one out is up high on top of a long gun safe in my bed room and not visable. But with that said my boys will not touch a gun unless handed to by me. If a friend or even my girlfriend which lives with us for over a year try's to hand them one they will and have told her no. Even when out shooting together. Hope this helps ?


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> Man, the guy who thinks he has to have a safe must be listening to someone from California...lol.. I am a Deputy and I stongly encourge gun safes for when your not at home because I have seen grown men nearly cry after coming home and finding their whole gun collection gone while the thugs in the hood are laughing about it...
> 
> Sam


 EXACTLY!!! The better the safe, the better it will keep the thugs from getting them. As a reasonable, thinking adult your instinct will tell you if the children/grandchildren are not yet to be trusted around your firearms. Follow that instinct.


----------

